# the Dragon Marvel figure "kits" are pre finished



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...ette-p-17524?zenid=0hkvrqa9lrh4fv75besr5ckde3


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're available *BOTH* as pre-finished, and as normal model kits.

Hobby Link Japan has the unfinished kits up for presale:

http://www.hlj.com/product/DRAK38311
http://www.hlj.com/product/DRAK38313
http://www.hlj.com/product/DRAK38312
http://www.hlj.com/product/DRAK38315


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I noticed on Dragons website the other week they were under the plastic kit section and obviously those pages from HLJ state they're plastic......so if they are then looks like my wallet will be emptied again.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The question is will they be availabe in the U.S. or only as imports? Dragon may not have the rights to them in U.S.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

HLJ will have them BUT HLJ is the worst place to buy Dragon kits outside of the US. Chinese kits bought via Japan are very expensive compared to either their US price (if sold here) or from places like Lucky Model in Hong Kong.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't know about that. I mean, I can't answer to Lucky Hobby as I am not familiar with them, and they don't currently list these Avengers kits on their site. However, Big Bad Toy Store is offering pre-orders of the unpainted kits for $57.99 each. HLJ has them for ¥3,360, which works out to $42.50 with the current exchange rate. Even when you factor in shipping, I think HLJ will still work out to be cheaper. Perhaps some other stores will offer them for less as the release date approaches, but they're not going to be cheap!

It sure would be nice if Dragon got a North American license to sell these in the US officially. I wonder if Moebius still has the Marvel Studios license in their back pocket. Hmmm....

SUNGOD - Yes, they're plastic kits, but not necessarily styrene. Technically speaking, all of Pegasus' kits are plastic kits.

FYI - Here's the parts breakdown for Iron Man:











Personally, I'm intrigued by these kits. I want to pick up at least one of them just to check it out. I'd like to get them all, but as I said, they're not cheap.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In GENERAL Japanese vendors like HLJ tend to be higher on Chinese made items. Dragon tank and airplane kits cost 20% more from HLJ than they usually cost from Hong Kong or even their US MSRP. 

The Iron Man model looks more interesting than the very lackluster Moebius kits. It's cool to see Dragon do something different even though I don't have a lot of interest in comic models. I don't mind them if they are vinyl or some other non styrene plastic, although there are others who do.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Feh. I prerordered the Iron Man just out of curiosity. If the others show up thru a US vendor then maybe I'll get 'em.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool when it finally shows up give us a good run down on what the kit is like


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> I don't know about that. I mean, I can't answer to Lucky Hobby as I am not familiar with them, and they don't currently list these Avengers kits on their site. However, Big Bad Toy Store is offering pre-orders of the unpainted kits for $57.99 each. HLJ has them for ¥3,360, which works out to $42.50 with the current exchange rate. Even when you factor in shipping, I think HLJ will still work out to be cheaper. Perhaps some other stores will offer them for less as the release date approaches, but they're not going to be cheap!
> 
> It sure would be nice if Dragon got a North American license to sell these in the US officially. I wonder if Moebius still has the Marvel Studios license in their back pocket. Hmmm....
> 
> ...




Great news.:thumbsup: I'd prefer styrene but ABS plastic ain't too shabby either. As long as they're not PVC or vinyl or some other soft plastic and they're hard plastic I'll be happy.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is there a significant difference in size between the Dragon Iron Man and the Moebius Iron Man.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, we wont know for sure until we get our hands on the Dragon kits. The Moebius Iron Man kits are stated as being 1/8 scale. Dragon says theirs are 1/9 scale. Assuming they stick to the stated scales, the Dragon Iron Man will be smaller than the Moebius Iron Man.

If we assumed that Iron Man is 6' tall, for example, the Dragon kit would be 8" and the Moebius kit would be 9", for a height difference of 1".

However, adherence to scale can be shaky at times. The classic Aurora figure kits were supposed to be 1/8 scale, but to my untrained eyes they seem to be closer to 1/9 scale than 1/8 scale. :freak:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> In GENERAL Japanese vendors like HLJ tend to be higher on Chinese made items. Dragon tank and airplane kits cost 20% more from HLJ than they usually cost from Hong Kong or even their US MSRP.


I hear ya'! And if you do see a Chinese vendor selling them for cheaper than HLJ, PLEASE post a link here. I love HLJ, but I gotta pinch the pennies hard these days!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You may have to wait until they are out but look into these places:

Lucky Model
Red Frog
Eric YY
Hobby Easy

They are all good and IIRC all outside of Japan


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Megahobby will have these kits!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

MEGA1 said:


> Megahobby will have these kits!


Well there ya go!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

MEGA1 said:


> Megahobby will have these kits!


Cool! Have you determined a price yet? Also, are you going to carry the pre-painted kits, the unpainted kits, or both?


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

MEGA1 said:


> Megahobby will have these kits!


You guys are great!:thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have my doubts these will be available in the U.S. and if they are they will be very expensive. Remember, Dragon will need to get the liscencing rights from Marvel, who are owned by Disney. Disney has a huge reputation for being stingy with liscencing and when they do release the rights, they charge a ridiculous amount of money for them. They are are the poster boys for corporate greed. Let's hope they will be available here for a decent price.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I have my doubts these will be available in the U.S. and if they are they will be very expensive. Remember, Dragon will need to get the liscencing rights from Marvel, who are owned by Disney. Disney has a huge reputation for being stingy with liscencing and when they do release the rights, they charge a ridiculous amount of money for them. They are are the poster boys for corporate greed. Let's hope they will be available here for a decent price.




Mega said he's getting them in.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

That's great news from Mega.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

These look really good but my only gripe is with the Hulk. If we're getting a new plastic Hulk then don't get me wrong that's great........but I wish they'd done a different pose.

It looks too much like the ToyBiz and MPC Hulk poses.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Mega said he's getting them in.


Yes, but likely as imports, not as official North American releases. Unless Dragon really has secured the North American license, but I have read no official announcement of that having happened. My fingers are crossed, however!

Until there are more details, I'm going to continue to operate under the assumption that these kits will be imported and sold at a premium.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I have my doubts these will be available in the U.S. and if they are they will be very expensive. Remember, Dragon will need to get the liscencing rights from Marvel, who are owned by Disney. Disney has a huge reputation for being stingy with liscencing and when they do release the rights, they charge a ridiculous amount of money for them. They are are the poster boys for corporate greed. Let's hope they will be available here for a decent price.


Yeah, I get what you're saying, but there's a flaw in your logic. Dragon has already had to buy a license from Marvel/Disney to make these kits in the first place. For your assumptions to be correct, that would mean that there are a different set of standards to obtain a North American license than there are to get an Asian license. Marvel/Disney would essentially be telling Dragon that their products are good enough for the Asian markets, but not up to snuff for North America.

I believe there are more practical explanations. For example, it may in fact be more expensive to buy the North American license as opposed to the Asian license. We also don't know how extensive Moebius' Marvel Studios license is. For all we know, Frank and the boys may be hard at work on some Avengers kits as we speak, with a surprise announcement to come at iHobby. Marvel/Disney also needs to take current North American license holders into consideration. The Dragon kits are very statue-like, so Marvel/Disney may feel like they're too close to the products the statue guys are making. They don't want to crowd a particular segment of the market with too many similar types of products, because those products will simply cannibalize each other's sales, making for some very unhappy licensees.

Since Marvel/Disney has already entered into a licensing agreement with Dragon for some or all of Asia, it seems the willingness is there. So, there may be other considerations at play.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

By the way, Nick Fury has joined the party.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

When Disney is involved it's all about one thing and one thing only....money!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> These look really good but my only gripe is with the Hulk. If we're getting a new plastic Hulk then don't get me wrong that's great........but I wish they'd done a different pose.
> 
> It looks too much like the ToyBiz and MPC Hulk poses.


A different pose would have been nice, but, like you said, I'm just glad someone's done a new Hulk kit. It's defiantly on my "buy" list. 

Also, what's with the Iron Man kit? He looks like he's floating above the base. How's that being accomplished? Photoshop, magnets, magic?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

isn't any company in it for the $$??!!

unless you know of a company that give their stuff away for free...
if so, let us know too!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> By the way, Nick Fury has joined the party.




Bit of a surprise that. Not one of my favourite superheros but still nice to see. I hope it's the start of many more.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> A different pose would have been nice, but, like you said, I'm just glad someone's done a new Hulk kit. It's defiantly on my "buy" list.
> 
> Also, what's with the Iron Man kit? He looks like he's floating above the base. How's that being accomplished? Photoshop, magnets, magic?







Definitely great to have a new Hulk kit but yes.....you'd think Dragon would have looked at the other plastic Hulks available and done a different pose. It's a lot like the Toybiz and MPC Hulk pose's.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Definitely great to have a new Hulk kit but yes.....you'd think Dragon would have looked at the other plastic Hulks available and done a different pose. It's a lot like the Toybiz and MPC Hulk pose's.


I agree, I would have preferred a different pose, especially since I have the two kits you mentioned and the Aurora/Polar Lights kit. But, maybe that's the pose that Marvel told Dragon to make, Frank at Moebius has had this problem with Marvel (i.e. first Iron "Stiff-as-a-board" Man kit). 

Even if a model company has some latitude regarding poses, which pose should they go with? Ask a 100 modelers what pose they want to see, and you'll probably get a 100 different answers. Any pose a company settles on will disappoint someone. For instance, I wish either Dragon or Moebius would produce an Iron Man kit in flight mode, but I'm sure other people would prefer another pose instead. Unlike other genres of kits (car, aircraft, etc.), figure kits can have multiple poses, which means the company has to choose one and hope the majority likes it. 

Unfortunately, if we want a different pose, we'll either have to (a) hope an aftermarket kit comes out with reposed arms/legs/etc. or (b) repose it ourselves.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Bit of a surprise that. Not one of my favourite superheros but still nice to see. I hope it's the start of many more.


Dragon's Avengers line-up will also include Hawkeye and Iron Man Mk VI. So, we'll be able to see a direct comparison between Moebius' Mk VI and Dragon's Mk VI.

What's interesting is that Dragon decided to do two versions of Iron Man, but omit Black Widow entirely. Hmmm.....


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

The part breakdown for Thor is on the Dragon site now.










I have to say, I'm very intrigued by these kits. Looking forward to getting my hands on one (or more).


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The split in half design indicates styrene. They could be like the Chinese figures they did with styrene bodies, vinyl heads and vacuuform capes.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Good to see they added Nick Fury. With the exception of Black Widow, this is almost the entire Avengers team (at least in the movie).

Sean


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

SJF said:


> Good to see they added Nick Fury. With the exception of Black Widow, this is almost the entire Avengers team (at least in the movie).
> 
> Sean


These are very cool with action poses!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks like Dragon has stolen Moebius's thunder, the full Avengers team minus Black Widow will be available soon. On a related note a new Batman figure and Bane kits have just been announced on the Dragon site.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Given many of the Moebius figures are lackluster at best and it takes them 9 years to come out with one, not a great loss... At least the Chicoms over at Dragon can crank stuff out fast when they put their mind to it.


----------

